# Transfert Itunes PC --> Mac



## airmax2 (1 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai l'intention de changer d'ordi prochainement, de passer d'un PC sous Windows XP vers un Imac. J'ai un Ipod + Itunes installé sur mon PC, avec toutes mes listes de lectures. Je voudrais donc récupérer ma musique (tous mes fichiers mp3).....ET toutes mes listes de lecture. Quel est le moyen le plus sûr et simple pour procéder 

Je pensais à 2 méthodes : 
1/ copier depuis mon PC les répertoires avec mes fichiers mp3 pour les réinstaller sur mon Imac : est-ce possible, où faut-il les copier, ...? le fichier Itunes library est -il récupérable de PC à Mac ?
cette solution me semble un peu compliquée et risquée...?

2/ reconstituer tout ça (fichier / bibliothèque/listes de lectures) en copiant le contenu de l'Ipod vers l'Imac : est faisable ? avec quel logiciel ?

Que me conseillez vous ?  :hein:

Merci
fred


----------



## asticotboy (1 Mai 2008)

Salut.
Si t'as une clé USB, tu fais le transfère et c'est plié.


----------



## airmax2 (1 Mai 2008)

Clé USB ?   j'ai entre 30 et 40 Go de fichiers mp3 !   de tte façon j'ai un DD externe pour faire la copie.... ma question ne porte pas sur le transfert matériel mais sur les aspects soft = où copier les ficher ET comment récupérer les listes de lecture , et parmi les 2 solutions que je propose laquelle est la meilleure (à moins qu'il y ait aussi d'autres solutions)


----------



## twinworld (2 Mai 2008)

ici, un tuto
http://lifehacker.com/software/itun...-library-from-a-pc-to-mac-and-back-242468.php


----------



## airmax2 (2 Mai 2008)

Super ! merci ....
Juste un détail : sur mon PC les fichiers mp3 ne sont pas dans le dossier iTunes Music, car je n'ai pas coché les croix Maintenir organisé le dossier iTunes music et Copier les fichiers dans le dossier iTunes music. Donc du coup je ne suis pas sûr que ça marche ou que ça soit sans risque comme méthode.

Y-a-til un moyen de reconstituer tout ça (fichier / bibliothèque/listes de lectures) en copiant le contenu de l'Ipod vers l'Imac et avec quel logiciel ?

Merci
Fred


----------



## airmax2 (4 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller ? 

Y-a-t'il un logiciel qui permette de reconstituer les fichiers mp3 + la  bibliothèque+ les listes de lectures en copiant le contenu de l'iPod vers l'iMac ? J'avais comme idée d'utiliser un logiciel comme Copytrans mais pour Mac afin de tout récupérer...Jusqu'à ce que je lise que l'iPod est formaté soit au format PC soit au format Mac (arghhhh!) : le mien est donc formaté PC... c'est grave docteur ?


Y a bien des ex-switcheurs qui ont du rapatrier leur iTunes depuis un PC vers leur nouveau Mac ...et qui peuvent me dire comment ils ont fait leur transfert ? je me vois mal refaire mes 100 ou 200 listes de lecture !

Merci
Fred


----------



## steevywonder (4 Mai 2008)

Salut, perso j'ai switché il y a 2 semaines et j'ai eu le même problème que toi avec ma musique et mes films, j'ai tous gravé sur DVD et voila, le tour était joué.
Visiblement, vu le nombre de musique que tu possède ceci n'est pas à concevoir, je ne vois qu'une seule solution, le transfert par DD externe ...


----------



## twinworld (4 Mai 2008)

Mais vous avez pu récupérer les *LISTES DE LECTURE* ? (parce que c'est ça la question)


----------



## airmax2 (5 Mai 2008)

Exact c'est ça la question...récupérer les listes de lectures.
Car pour récupérer les fichiers mp3 = pas de souci j'ai un DD externe (euh j'espère que je ne dis pas de conneries, mon DD externe est formaté PC..je pourrai le connecter à mon futur Mac et récupérer ce qu'il y a dessus, exact ?)

Fred


----------



## minijul (21 Mai 2008)

Si la case 'maintenir organisé le dossier iTunes music', en effet les mp3 n'y sont pas forcément.
Il faut aller dans les préférences recocher cette case, puis ensuite aller dans le menu 'avancé' choisir 'Consolider la bibliothèque'. Cette action va copier toute la musique dans le dossier iTunes music (ou celui défini en tant que tel) en créant les dossiers et sous dossiers en fonction des tags (artiste/album/titre).

Pour transferer de xp à mac, pas de problème : tout copier sur un disque dur externe ce qu'il y a dans le dossier iTunes (le dossier iTunes music et les quelques fichiers qui l'entourent, ce sont les librairies avec toutes les données de classement, de playlists, de compteurs et de pochettes ajoutées via iTunes).
Si ta musique est à un autre endroit, copier ce dossier. Mais c'est bel et bien les quelques fichiers qui trainent dans le dossier iTunes qu'il convient de récupérer en plus !

Tu rebalances tout ça tel quel dans le dossier iTunes de ton mac, et quand tu lances iTunes tout apparaitra comme sur ton PC, les emmerdes en moins 

Si tu souhaite garder ta musique stockée sur ton Disque dur externe, définis le dossier en question dans les préférences d'iTunes mais il te faut quand même mettre les fameux fichiers dans le dossier iTunes, c'est de là que le logiciel se base pour t'afficher tes playlists et tout le bazar.


----------



## Emgie (26 Août 2008)

Hello à tous.

Je débute avec Mac et jusqu'ici... ben... c'est plutôt galère !
J'en suis au chapitre du transfert d'iTunes du PC (Vista) sur le Mac.
J'ai longuement consulté le forum avant de poser mes questions X fois posées ici mais comme je patauge...

J'ai suivi à la lettre la procédure trouvée par twinworld :
*http://lifehacker.com/software/itune...ack-242468.php*

Je bloque sur "renommer le chemin d'accès" du fichier BIBLIOTHEQUE.xml. J'ouvre le text edit, je trouve évidemment dans ce fichier le chemin du PC mais je ne sais quoi mettre à la place pour Mac (habitude de l'explorateur...). 

Malgré cela, j'ai copié ce qui avait sur le PC (via un DD externe) et je me retrouve avec 366 chansons dans la bibliothèque au lieu de 1.500 sur iTunes du PC. 

1) Comme on a un iPod, n'est-il pas bêtement plus simple de le brancher sur le Mac et d'y recopier toute la musique *ET* les listes de lecture en quelques clics ? Si oui, comment ?

2) Ma copine peut se connecter au réseau avec son iBook. Puis-je décider de l'endroit "source" d'iTunes (sur l'iMac de préférence) de manière à ce qu'on puisse ajouter des CD's de l'iBook *ET* de l'iMac sans devoir faire chaque fois une synchro ou autre ? 

Merci d'avance pour les tuyaux...


----------



## CorbeilleNews (25 Décembre 2008)

> 'Consolider la bibliothèque'



Je ne trouve pas cette case dans le menu avancés ? Es tu sûr que ce soit le bon nom minijul ?


----------



## twinworld (25 Décembre 2008)

chez moi c'est pas dans le menu "avancé". C'est dans le menu
fichier > bibliothèque > consolider la bibliothèque


----------



## JJacque (19 Avril 2011)

Bonjour j'ai suivi votre procédure mais je n'y arrive pas, je bloque!

Il semblerait que ceci soit une solution? http://www.igen.fr/itunes/copytrans...s-transferts-entre-bibliotheques-itunes-26712


----------



## nancyarchi (3 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Alors la solution idéale quand on part d'un PC (ou d'un mac d'ailleurs...)
1) copier le répertoire iTunes source sur un périphérique de stockage externe&#8201;;
2) copier ce répertoire dans musique sur le mac&#8201;; ce répertoire doit s'appeler iTunes et contient toutes vos données multimédias que vous aviez sur votre pc&#8201;;
3) lancer iTunes sur Mac en maintenant la touche alt enfoncée&#8201;;
4) lors de la sélection d'une nouvelle bibliothèque, choisir le dossier iTunes nouvellement copié dans musique
et la magie, ça doit marcher


----------

